

Lavaboom shutting down in 7 days - mike-cardwell
https://twitter.com/LavaboomHQ/status/634378605737414656

======
simi_
Lavaboom CTO here. This came as a shock even for me, I knew money was running
tight but I imagined we would continue in austerity mode.

TC article: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/lavaboom-
deadpools/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/lavaboom-deadpools/)

------
mike-cardwell
Nothing on their blog about it yet. Just this tweet from a few minutes ago.

[edit] And the second part of the tweet:
[https://twitter.com/LavaboomHQ/status/634379137155760128](https://twitter.com/LavaboomHQ/status/634379137155760128)

[edit] For the lazy:

Lavaboom is going to shut down it's services in 7 days. We suggest to all of
our valued Users to switch to @whiteoutio or @Tutanota_de.(1/2)

Contrary to rumors we're not only shutting down due to financial issues. The
hello@lavaboom.com address will no longer be maintained. (2/2)

------
tired_man
I applaud Lavaboom for being stand-up people.

~~~
tired_man
Seems I was premature in my praise.

It was so much more adventuresome and heroic before the bankruptcy news broke.

